
Wisdomap: Simple Mind Maps - tomh
http://webworkerdaily.com/2008/08/15/wisdomap-simple-mind-maps/
======
raju
I downloaded FreeMind per a comment posted on HN a few days ago, and so, am
liking it. Its pretty comprehensive, and although I have only used it for
minimal mind-maps, the fact that there are keyboard shortcuts for most of the
important functionality definitely makes it very useful.

And its Java, so I can run it across my Windows and mac boxes.

------
pongle
Interesting implementation, I do like how they've kept the node graph simple.
They've made the classic error of forcing you to register before you can play
with the application. It's also little cumbersome to add nodes. A better
interface might be to double click on the parent node to create a sub-node or
something of that nature.

